# system can't log you on now because the domain <domain> is not available



## semytech (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello.
I am new to this site and I found it while surfing for support on the net. I am currently working as systems administrator for an organization. There is one windows server 2003 domain controller, with DHCP and DNS enabled on this server. There are client machines that are going to be connected and managed by this domain controller. I have also created a list of computers and users on the active directory users and computers on the server.
The clients which are all win xp installed are all joined to the domain. The problem is that when I try to login using a domain account into the domain, the system willn't allow me to login. It gives me an error message which is "the system will not log you on now because the domain <domain> is not available". I am really tired of this error and I have been trying to solve this problem by reading and asking from collegues but I can't find out the solution yet. I tried to rejoin the machines into the domain and then when I try to login, I get the same error. 
Is there anyone who come across this error or is there any one who can help me in solving this problem? I really appreciate your help.

Thanks.


----------



## cuteboy (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey semytech,
even i had faced this kind of issue earlier and the way I resolved it was going thru the following steps:
1) check DNS server and ensure that u have the entries for all the hosts.
2) On each system try using ipconfig/flushdns and ipconfig/registerdns
3) If the above two does not work then the final try would be reset the password of each account that does not allow u to login. I mean goto AD users and computers and reset the password for each account and have the users relogin. It worked for me so I hope this resolves ur issue.


----------



## Ngethe (Sep 12, 2007)

Additionally, confirm that the clients' DNS server settings to see that they actually point to your DNS server.Upon logon, the client contacts the DNS server so that it can find an SRV record for a domain controller to authenticate it.


----------

